# PQ candidate Martine Ouellet: Trudeau's Canada Day video insulted Quebecers



## jollyjacktar (2 Jul 2016)

Hmmph, her comments were insulting to the rest of Canada, more like.  Separatists like her really make my blood boil.


"PQ candidate Martine Ouellet: Trudeau's Canada Day video insulted Quebecers

MONTREAL — A Parti Quebecois leadership candidate is calling on Prime Minister Justin Trudeau to retract comments he made referring to Canada as “one nation” in a Canada Day video message.

Martine Ouellet says the message posted Friday on Trudeau’s official Facebook page ignores Quebec’s heritage and status as a nation.

In the video, Trudeau describes Confederation as the day the country became “one nation, one country, one Canada.”

Ouellet shared the post to her own Facebook page, calling it “a direct insult” to the Quebec nation and its heritage.

“Trudeau revealed his true face yesterday,” she wrote. “Like father, like son, it’s really more of the same.”

She called on the prime minister to take back his comments and recognize Quebec’s status as a nation.

The Prime Minister’s Office did not immediately respond to an email requesting comment on the matter.

Ouellet, a former Quebec cabinet minister, is one of five candidates vying to replace Pierre Karl Peladeau as Parti Quebecois leader.

The party will announce its next leader Oct. 7."

http://www.msn.com/en-ca/news/canada/pq-candidate-martine-ouellet-trudeaus-canada-day-video-insulted-quebecers/ar-AAhWaAt?ocid=spartandhp


----------



## cavalryman (2 Jul 2016)

Un  PET  dans  une  tempete, comme  on dit  chez  nous.   [


----------



## Infanteer (2 Jul 2016)

Some people can just never find a reason to be happy....


----------



## RocketRichard (2 Jul 2016)

Seriously...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## brihard (3 Jul 2016)

FG=0.


----------



## The Bread Guy (3 Jul 2016)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> Some people can just never find a reason to be happy....


Opposing for the sake of opposing, indeed.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (3 Jul 2016)

Actually, the only thing that can be said of Trudeau's speech is that his "day" when Canada became "one nation, one country, one Canada" must have been one heck of a long one. It lasted from July 1st 1867 to April 1st, 1949  ;D

It's almost like a biblical early day: How long did the first three days of creation lasted? You can't know because the story says that the sun and the moon, "to separate day from night" were only created on the fourth day.  .


----------



## marinemech (3 Jul 2016)

if Quebec were to separate, it would be days before they would be crawling back for the Billions we hand them annually and the thousands of Jobs that we have in the Province


----------



## Fishbone Jones (3 Jul 2016)

marinemech said:
			
		

> if Quebec were to separate, it would be days before they would be crawling back for the Billions we hand them annually and the thousands of Jobs that we have in the Province



No, no, no. Given their past, I'm quite sure they'll separate but they'll expect us to keep monetarily supporting them.


----------



## Dissident (3 Jul 2016)

recceguy said:
			
		

> No, no, no. Given their past, I'm quite sure they'll separate but they'll expect us to keep monetarily supporting them.



I keep showing the graphs for the transfer payments to folks I know in Qc. No one I know has ever had a clue about how much of a money pit Quebec is. Proud Quebec "Nation", living on the Canadian dole.

And for anyone who wants to get offended by my comments: Je suis ne a Montreal et j'ai passe la moitier de ma vie a Laval.  [


----------



## The Bread Guy (3 Jul 2016)

recceguy said:
			
		

> No, no, no. Given their past, I'm quite sure they'll separate but they'll expect us to keep monetarily supporting them.


AND keep the Canadian dollar ...


----------



## jollyjacktar (3 Jul 2016)

Sounds like an ex-wife then.


----------



## Altair (3 Jul 2016)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> AND keep the Canadian dollar ...


canada couldn't stop them from using the Canadian dollar.

The would have no say in monetary policy and the Canadian dollar would be even more of a petrol dollar than it is already with quebec gone, but there isn't anything canada could do about them or any other country using it.

Iceland was talking about switching to the Canadian dollar at one point and all it takes is buying up enough of them to supply their population.


----------



## runormal (3 Jul 2016)

Altair said:
			
		

> canada couldn't stop them from using the Canadian dollar.
> 
> The would have no say in monetary policy and the Canadian dollar would be even more of a petrol dollar than it is already with quebec gone, but there isn't anything canada could do about them or any other country using it.
> 
> Iceland was talking about switching to the Canadian dollar at one point and all it takes is buying up enough of them to supply their population.



Wouldn't it almost be better if we just left Quebec keep the Canadian dollar? Any country, business that was trading with Quebec would have liabilities/receivables from Quebec and would overnight either/gain loose money depending on how the new currency fared. Likewise we'd have millions of dollars of currency to recollect. Likewise our dollar would likely take a hit on the global market at least for the short term.


----------



## Stoker (3 Jul 2016)

Altair said:
			
		

> canada couldn't stop them from using the Canadian dollar.
> 
> The would have no say in monetary policy and the Canadian dollar would be even more of a petrol dollar than it is already with quebec gone, but there isn't anything canada could do about them or any other country using it.
> 
> Iceland was talking about switching to the Canadian dollar at one point and all it takes is buying up enough of them to supply their population.



Actually the separatists are far too xenophobic for that, they would most likely adopt the franc, come up their own currency or something stupid like that.


----------



## Altair (4 Jul 2016)

Chief Stoker said:
			
		

> Actually the separatists are far too xenophobic for that, they would most likely adopt the franc, come up their own currency or something stupid like that.


naturally, however it irks me when English canada says that they will deny quebec the right to use the Canadian dollar when there is no mechanism for a country to do so. Not even the usa which have several countries using the American dollar as their currency, or the EU which have some Balkan nations that use the euro without being in the Eurozone. 

But I would bet they don't continue to use money with the queen of England on it.


----------



## Altair (4 Jul 2016)

runormal said:
			
		

> Wouldn't it almost be better if we just left Quebec keep the Canadian dollar? Any country, business that was trading with Quebec would have liabilities/receivables from Quebec and would overnight either/gain loose money depending on how the new currency fared. Likewise we'd have millions of dollars of currency to recollect. Likewise our dollar would likely take a hit on the global market at least for the short term.


The Canadian dollar without quebec would become even more linked to oil, which quebec doesn't have. So like Greece with the EU they may be going on a wild ride in which they would have no control. The BOC will make decisions based on what's best for the Canadian economy even it ruins the newly seperate quebec.

That and the BOC makes money with  more money in circulation so have 8 million quebecers using it wouldn't hurt.


----------



## Kat Stevens (4 Jul 2016)

The lady on Canadian money is the Queen of Canada.


----------



## PuckChaser (4 Jul 2016)

How many Quebecers move to Canada after separation? How much of their GDP is a result of government intervention/industry from the rest of Canada? Canada's GDP is going to take a hit, but Quebec will take a bigger hit not being part of Canada's free trade agreements.


----------



## Kat Stevens (4 Jul 2016)

First thing to go down the shitter will be Bombardier, at long last.  More lives than a sack full of cats.


----------



## Altair (4 Jul 2016)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> How many Quebecers move to Canada after separation? How much of their GDP is a result of government intervention/industry from the rest of Canada? Canada's GDP is going to take a hit, but Quebec will take a bigger hit not being part of Canada's free trade agreements.


Quebecers are not dumb. They look at the provincial debt, see what they pay in taxes, see what they get back from ottawa and everything they don't need to pay for. (Army for example)

The biggest threat to the unity of this nation is the day quebec gets its financial house in order. If quebec starts to post big surpluses and pays down its debt the only argument for staying in Canada is gone.

God forbid it becomes a have province one day and needs to send its money elsewhere within confederation, the PQ would have that province out of Canada within a year.


----------



## George Wallace (4 Jul 2016)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> First thing to go down the shitter will be Bombardier, at long last.  More lives than a sack full of cats.



Sucking Air Canada with it.


----------



## Journeyman (4 Jul 2016)

Altair said:
			
		

> The biggest threat to the unity of this nation is the day quebec gets its financial house in order.


      :rofl:

....oh, you were serious.


----------



## Michael OLeary (4 Jul 2016)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> Some people can just never find a reason to be happy....



Some people actively seek reasons to be unhappy.


----------



## Calvillo (4 Jul 2016)

This statement is based on of the lies Quebec separatists tell themselves, and now they believe it as true. Quebec separatists believe that it is official that Quebec is a nation. However, what happened was that the House issued a motion (which is not legally binding) that "This House recognize that the Québécois form a nation within a united Canada." So that motion says nothing about Quebec, as a political entity, as a territory or as anything. Further, there is never an explanation who "the Québécois" is. Is it all residents of Quebec? Is it all French-speaking residents of Quebec? Is it all the people who can trace their ancestry to those living in Nouvelle-France era? Is it everyone who sympathies the Independence of Quebec?

And therefore claiming that Quebec is a nation is dishonest, at least.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (4 Jul 2016)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> Some people actively seek reasons to be unhappy.



Yes, his name is Jeremy Holtz, international man of misery.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QcPzRDlLO5c


----------



## Good2Golf (4 Jul 2016)

Altair said:
			
		

> God forbid it becomes a have province one day and needs to send its money elsewhere within confederation, the PQ would have that province out of Canada within a year.



Surely someone must still want to use asbestos?  The economy is going to turn around, I tell you.  The Quebec «national» debt will be gone in less than a decade... :nod:


----------



## Altair (4 Jul 2016)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> Surely someone must still want to use asbestos?  The economy is going to turn around, I tell you.  The Quebec «national» debt will be gone in less than a decade... :nod:


I dunno, the current liberal government has posted 2 surpluses in a row, small ones, but a step towards fiscal  responsibility. Granted there have been protests in the street over austerity. 

But should they continue pay down their debt at the rate they are currently doing it they might be debt free within a hundred years.


----------



## Good2Golf (4 Jul 2016)

;D

I see what you did there... :nod:


----------



## dapaterson (4 Jul 2016)

Debt free in 100 years is well ahead of the pace of today's Ontario.


----------



## Altair (4 Jul 2016)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Debt free in 100 years is well ahead of the pace of today's Ontario.


which is more of a indictment of the ontario liberals than praise of of the quebec liberals.


----------



## George Wallace (4 Jul 2016)

Altair said:
			
		

> which is more of a indictment of the ontario liberals than praise of of the quebec liberals.



Indeed it is.  And it is even more indicative of the Ontario voters who have kept them in power.


----------



## Lightguns (5 Jul 2016)

Not so much insulting as wrong, we are about 700 or 800 nations, reserves, regions, races, genders and political divisions right now, and growing.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (5 Jul 2016)

I look forward to the discussions between Quebec and the First Nations. Then of course there is that niggling little fact that Quebec’s GDP, barring France is likely bigger the combined Francophone world and so who will they trade with? Then there is immigration, the French really don’t love their long lost cousin and the rest of the Francophone world is made up of people who don’t look like a true Quebecor and likely will arrive with little money and education. I suspect those immigrants also see a province of Quebec is a way better deal for them than a Quebec as a country.


----------



## The Bread Guy (5 Jul 2016)

Colin P said:
			
		

> I look forward to the discussions between Quebec and the First Nations.


 :nod:  Here's what they had to say a couple of years ago here and here, so we can see at least a starting position for any "discussions."

I've attached a Library of Parliament paper prepared just after the last referendum about how tangled a ball of string it would be to unravel re:  First Nations and a saying-it's-separating Quebec.

Bonne chance, mes amis ...


----------



## Brad Sallows (5 Jul 2016)

As with the Brexit referendum, it isn't a purely clinical economic question.  Yes, in both cases separation likely results in both parties taking a fiscal hit.  But there are other factors to be weighed, and to some people, the economic factor has trivial to zero weight.

If the question is taken up in Canada for a third time, then "Depart, I say; and let us have done with you. In the name of God, go!".  I look forward to the change in the balance of power in the House of Commons.


----------



## Altair (5 Jul 2016)

Brad Sallows said:
			
		

> As with the Brexit referendum, it isn't a purely clinical economic question.  Yes, in both cases separation likely results in both parties taking a fiscal hit.  But there are other factors to be weighed, and to some people, the economic factor has trivial to zero weight.
> 
> If the question is taken up in Canada for a third time, then "Depart, I say; and let us have done with you. In the name of God, go!".  I look forward to the change in the balance of power in the House of Commons.


Nice way to abandon the English speaking population of Montreal and natives in the north. Tossing the baby out with the bathwater.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (5 Jul 2016)

Altair said:
			
		

> Nice way to abandon the English speaking population of Montreal and natives in the north. Tossing the baby out with the bathwater.



Everyone has a choice. If the leave side wins, then they have made their decision. However, like Brad, the rest of Canada is pretty fed up with them playing games with the rest of Canada in order to extort more benefits from us.

Mind, I feel the same about Toronto but that's a different kettle of fish.


----------



## Brad Sallows (6 Jul 2016)

>Nice way to abandon the English speaking population of Montreal and natives in the north. Tossing the baby out with the bathwater.

I'm not the one repeatedly taking the country to the brink of separation and endlessly demanding special privileges and creating short-term uncertainty every time the issue is raised and long-term uncertainty indefinitely.  Don't try to throw it back in my lap.

Observing recent events, I concluded there is a large swath of the population in any given political entity that considers itself bound to the sense of fairness and fair play and civility and cooperation and concession which undergird "rule of law", "democracy", and "consent of the governed" only when its own purposes are served.  The abandonment has already occurred; I've decided to no longer bother to try to unilaterally undo it.  I might as well seek advantage for myself as nakedly as they do for themselves.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (6 Jul 2016)

I suspect most separatist support is like a strike vote in a union, few want to go on strike, but want to give their negotiators bargaining power. Quebecers got used to being able to turn the screws every decade or so, but eventually someone will call their bluff. If Quebec was to separate, life for a Francophone outside would not be pleasant and bilingualism would be quickly on the chopping block in English Canada. Quebec would be surrounded by a semi-hostile and by an indifferent neighbour.


----------



## Good2Golf (6 Jul 2016)

Colin P said:
			
		

> I suspect most separatist support is like a strike vote in a union, few want to go on strike, but want to give their negotiators bargaining power. Quebecers got used to being able to turn the screws every decade or so, but eventually someone will call their bluff. If Quebec was to separate, life for a Francophone outside would not be pleasant and bilingualism would be quickly on the chopping block in English Canada. Quebec would be surrounded by a semi-hostile and by an indifferent neighbour.



If that happened, I would truly feel for the non-Quebecer francophones in Canada, as they deserve none of the ill-will that Anlgos can throw at them when said Anglos don't appreciate that not all francophones are Quebecers.


----------

